# Outdoors > Fishing >  new boat

## Quackers

Looking at getting a new boat this coming year. Was looking at maybe a senator 580 hard top. or maybe a profile boat in similar size.
Any one have any experience with these boats. Was thinking a frewza but a mate bought one had several issues with it that were fixable which are now fixed. But backup service was rubbish . So based on his experiences id rather stay clear.

----------


## Wildman

> Looking at getting a new boat this coming year. Was looking at maybe a senator 580 hard top. or maybe a profile boat in similar size.
> Any one have any experience with these boats. Was thinking a frewza but a mate bought one had several issues with it that were fixable which are now fixed. But backup service was rubbish . So based on his experiences id rather stay clear.


What were the issues

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Quackers

the new honda outboard had a blown alternator fuse. Resulting in the first time he took it out havving to be towed back in as battery went flat.
The under tank leaked due to pin holes in welds. Took some time to get resolved. Oversized pipes also put on the tank connection that was done up so tight just to try seal the connection. since changed hoses. 

The leaking tank resulted in him having 2 bilge pumps replaced as the fuel leak was bad enough to pool up at the back of the boat and melt the bilge pump.

The boarding gate he had put on was like a lift up gate that leaks so much water in that it would have been better off not putting it on,It constanly leaks water in even at rest.

It is a nice boat i guess he has had bad luck. The response he got was like we will come and get it and refund you . The guy had a go at him. He said ive paid good money and want t keep it . Just fix it. Doesn't help they are in south island and he was in the north.Based on his experience i guess i may miss out on a nice boat thru them but im not keen on shittee service

----------


## Wildman

Thanks. Good to know what to keep an eye out for. If I'd the $$ I'd have gone senator or stabi but I'm happy enough with the frewza. Profile and senator are very similar and have a similar back story to frewza and stabi with the founder of one having previously worked with for the other... You can easily see it in thier designs. 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Quackers

Yeah the frewza are a nice boat. I just didn't like the support. Most people prob never have a prob. They are good value for money.

----------


## Wildman

DNA have some nice features. I think they have a floor design where your feet along with the gunnels a bit better giving you more grip with your feet if you're fishing a lot. 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## keengunNic

If you have any questions im a builder at profile :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ingrid 51

I have had my Stabi since 2006. My mates Profile of approximately same size is a better handling boat in the simple tests weve done over Bowentown bar. The Profiles softer ride is the most noticeable feature.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

I've had 2 senator's a 6.20 HT first then a 560 cuddy both awesome boats they travel very nice and are well made.
Profile are much the same but I've never ridden in one.
The 620 had heaps of fishing room and I had it made with a higher HT so I didn't keep hitting my head as I do on most other HT.


Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Quackers

> If you have any questions im a builder at profile


Nice that could be handy ill pm you thanks.

----------


## Mohawk .308

Shit the price of boats have gone crazy since this bloody virus turned up. I wonder if once life gets back to normal and the borders open up thee will be a lot of second hand boats hitting the market.

----------


## cb14

I have ordered a new senator 540.  I'm getting the "Davie Hughes" package - https://youtu.be/pvpH0DKprzo  Of course i ordered the camo wrap lol  

I'm definitely no expert but the sentor seem like a good boat.

----------


## keengunNic

> I have ordered a new senator 540.  I'm getting the "Davie Hughes" package - https://youtu.be/pvpH0DKprzo  Of course i ordered the camo wrap lol  
> 
> I'm definitely no expert but the sentor seem like a good boat.


Senator are a good boat, have a couple of mates that work there and can testify that they are pretty impressed with how well their entire range performs

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have ordered a new senator 540.  I'm getting the "Davie Hughes" package - https://youtu.be/pvpH0DKprzo  Of course i ordered the camo wrap lol  
> 
> I'm definitely no expert but the sentor seem like a good boat.


Thats my goal boat....but probably without the rear rails and the bimini thing would have to fold down to fit in shed.
The 540 is a fantastic boat....maybe even the best in its size but it really needs the raised full flat floor and raised gunnels.

----------


## veitnamcam

> If you have any questions im a builder at profile


What differences are there between the boats? Senator/Profile.
I have seen plenty of Senator as we have a local dealer but have only seen Profiles on the web.
They appear to be basicly the same boat but finished to a higher standard...paint etc?

----------


## Ingrid 51

> What differences are there between the boats? Senator/Profile.
> I have seen plenty of Senator as we have a local dealer but have only seen Profiles on the web.
> They appear to be basicly the same boat but finished to a higher standard...paint etc?



My understanding is ‘Mr Profile’ once worked for ‘Mr Senator’ then went it alone. Similar to ‘Mr Frewza’ cutting his teeth at Stabicraft. Unsure if it’s the truth; simply what I’ve heard over the years.

----------


## cb14

> Thats my goal boat....but probably without the rear rails and the bimini thing would have to fold down to fit in shed.
> The 540 is a fantastic boat....maybe even the best in its size but it really needs the raised full flat floor and raised gunnels.


Yeah, i did a lot of mods and got the raised floor and gunnels.  I ordered it in June so hopefully it arrives before end of summer.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah, i did a lot of mods and got the raised floor and gunnels.  I ordered it in June so hopefully it arrives before end of summer.


I'd love to see some pics and a cost breakdown  :Thumbsup:

----------


## cb14

Will send you pictures but you might not want to see the price lol 

Planning to visit the factory during construction in Napier, so that should be cool.

----------


## Quackers

Just browsing boats. Anyone have any reviews on the extreme range.. 545 sport Fisher etc. Thanks

----------


## keengunNic

> What differences are there between the boats? Senator/Profile.
> I have seen plenty of Senator as we have a local dealer but have only seen Profiles on the web.
> They appear to be basicly the same boat but finished to a higher standard...paint etc?


Not a huge amount to be honest, just slight features. Different offerings and layouts, rocket launchers, options of electronics packages, bow rails, seating, fitup etc. 98% are vinyl wrapped, painted boats are a nightmare in my opinion.

----------


## A330driver

Quote:  98% are vinyl wrapped

Only way to go I reckon…. I’ve even had my truck vinyl wrapped…..

----------


## Mohawk .308

Or just leave it as it is, you won’t get so pissed off with stone chip or any scratches at the ramp!

----------


## rugerman

My Mclay came with a clear coat of something which seems ok. Not many years on it yet though

----------


## A330driver

> Or just leave it as it is, you won’t get so pissed off with stone chip or any scratches at the ramp!


Cmon!!!… it has to look pretty in the beginning just to piss yr mates off….. let’s be sensible here shall we

----------


## Mohawk .308

> My Mclay came with a clear coat of something which seems ok. Not many years on it yet though


Could be Nyalic, a clear coat for aluminium. I have it on the top half of the boat, wish I had it on the bottom half!

----------


## Cigar

> My Mclay came with a clear coat of something which seems ok. Not many years on it yet though


I think the Mclays use Nyalic, fairly durable but doesn't like petrol.

Snap!!!

----------


## Mohawk .308

> Cmon!!!… it has to look pretty in the beginning just to piss yr mates off….. let’s be sensible here shall we


Yeah it might piss your mates off when you first get it, but your the only one that will be pissed off once you get a few stone chips or scratch it at the ramp……..speaking from experience here  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## A330driver

Quote…speaking from experience here 

Sure…. Me too….. doesn’t everything get that way…..

----------


## Mohawk .308

If I was buying a new alloy boat, I might get the top painted or wrapped but definitely not the bottom. My boat is has a painted hull!

----------


## A330driver

Yeah I get that…. I had extra plate on the bow ,the sides wrapped and the bottom left as is….. I anticipate wear and tear… no biggee….. my point it ,when it comes to resale ,…. A re-vinyl job is easy…

----------


## rugerman

Yeah that's the one. Saw it in the blurb after I bought it, but never knew what that meant till I figured it out a bit later  :Have A Nice Day: 




> Could be Nyalic, a clear coat for aluminium. I have it on the top half of the boat, wish I had it on the bottom half!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just browsing boats. Anyone have any reviews on the extreme range.. 545 sport Fisher etc. Thanks


I test drove one with a 90 merc on the back at the local demo day, it was quite sloppy outside the harbour and the boat handled well ,pretty dry for its size but I still managed to get a face full of water in the guy keeping an eye on me  :Grin: .
While not hard riding the boat was quite lively and Id say that would settle down a lot once loaded up with all the crap one seems to need to have in a boat.
90 seemed well powered.
Moving around the boat while underway did make it lean a bit but not alarmingly so,pretty good at rest.
Well finished boats with custom options.

One thing I didn't like or rather it wouldn't suit my fishing was not being able to lock the water out of the underfloor balast....I launch in tidal estuaries  a lot and a reasonably low draft is required for that to keep the tow vehicle and the wedding tackle dry.

----------


## Quackers

Looking at pulling the trigger on a new 1850 stabi Fisher..

Looked at a older one and a new one I. The weekend... Its a night and day difference. New one seems to have plenty more floor space. Any one got one or pros cons. On them

----------


## Danny

> Looking at pulling the trigger on a new 1850 stabi Fisher..
> 
> Looked at a older one and a new one I. The weekend... Its a night and day difference. New one seems to have plenty more floor space. Any one got one or pros cons. On them


Great boats mate. Ive only had the older models but hard to beat for inshore and 30 kms offshore. 
The new models are far nicer finished to be sure. 
I had a Senator 540 and it rode slightly nicer but we didnt like it tbh. I have had two 509s and a 429 I think it was and a 609 HT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackson21

My brother almost bought a brand new 635 Profile but picked up an almost new one secondhand in the end just before pulling the trigger on a new build so didn't have to wait. He tyre kicked around just about all the major brands and must have been a real pain in the arse! What he did say out of all the yards Profile were best to deal with and bend over backwards for you, loves boat also.

I had a 5m C/C DNA from Jason years ago, their welding was bullet proof and was also excellent to deal with on anything.

----------


## Quackers

Off to pick it up today. Found one that has all the things I wanted. And some. Meant to be 20knots today so the sea trail should be interesting.

----------

